# 23% percent of women surveyed said they've had to report an uncomfortable encounter with a driver



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Full: https://www.einnews.com/amp/pr_news/473210593/uber-and-lyft-need-to-change-how-they-handle-assault-claims-attorney-says








While Uber and Lyft present safe alternatives to drinking and driving, there are other dangers associated with the ride-share app. Many riders have reported instances of sexual assault from their Uber or Lyft drivers.

According to the National Council for Home Safety and Security, "23 percent of women surveyed said they've had to report an uncomfortable encounter with a driver to Uber while 15 percent of women said the same thing about Lyft." CNN reports that 120 Uber and Lyft drivers in the US have been accused of sexually assaulting or abusing their passengers in the last four years.

However, the ride-share companies avoid liability for these assaults due to how they classify their drivers. Since they are independent contractors, they are not technically Uber or Lyft "employees". Typically companies are only responsible if their "employees" commit negligent acts.

John H. "Jack" Hickey is an injury attorneyand advocate for victims of sexual assault. He says that Uber and Lyft should consider changing the employment status of their drivers.

"There's mounting control of Uber and Lyft over their drivers, so there is an argument to be made certainly that drivers are employees, and therefore, Uber and Lyft should be responsible and liable for the actions of their drivers," he said.








Victims of sexual assault at the hands of an Uber or Lyft driver can file claims against them. But Uber and Lyft have inserted language in the voluminous terms and conditions which supposedly require that all claims be decided by arbitration. This is great for the company. Bad for the consumer


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The other 77% of women made the driver feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

"CNN reports that 120 Uber and Lyft drivers in the US have been accused of sexually assaulting or abusing their passengers in the last four years."

No one would condone bad driver behavior, what happened to those women is terrible, and hopefully those drivers got what they deserved. Having said that 120 in 4 years out of hundreds of thousands of drivers is barely a fraction of a percent. 

“23 percent of women surveyed"

Who was surveyed? What was the sample size? How was the sample size picked? etc.etc..

Yes, if you, your wife/girlfriend/daughter Was harassed by an Uber driver its terrible. In no way mean to disregard or minimize the seriousness of the issue. However, these types of articles project a narrative that riding in an Uber is dangerous for a women. In reality, with a few common sense precautions I doubt its very high up on the danger list.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

23% seems like an awfully high amount of people making these reports. Im kinda thinking the way they asked the question may have tainted the data. It would be very interesting to hear about how many drivers were deactivated due to these supposed reports. Any people that even make a pax feel uncomfortable in any way should be deactivated...


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> The other 77% of women made the driver feel uncomfortable.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This is why my gross is up 30% from where it was last january.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

If you are an attractive woman, riding in Uber or Lyft by yourself is stupid.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

getawaycar said:


> If you are an attractive woman, riding in Uber or Lyft by yourself is stupid.


same as walking past a construction site scantly clad.

those guys are always checking out my junk!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> 23% seems like an awfully high amount of people making these reports. Im kinda thinking the way they asked the question may have tainted the data. It would be very interesting to hear about how many drivers were deactivated due to these supposed reports. Any people that even make a pax feel uncomfortable in any way should be deactivated...


23% sounds extremely high and I also think Lyft's % should be approximately the same as Uber's. It's the same driver pool they're drawing from.


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

I had never heard of the National Council for Home Safety and Security. Its actually just a trade organization of contractors and installers of home alarm systems. Their website is literally alarms.org . Any research or survey from this organization would be biased trying to influence you to feel less than safe.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> I had never heard of the National Council for Home Safety and Security. Its actually just a trade organization of contractors and installers of home alarm systems. Their website is literally alarms.org . Any research or survey from this organization would be biased trying to influence you to feel less than safe.


Smart, they're targeting female customers with fear mongering.
"Buy our alarms or your uber driver will follow u in ur house"

....and in my case, once in, demand a home cooked meal.
Meatloaf, mashed potatoes or baked ( I'm not fussy) peas and carrots, brown gravy and, no disrespect, ketchup please.
Coffee and any dessert u have around.

At least I'm not this guy


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

That's a really high number because a lot of women do not report it.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> The other 77% of women made the driver feel uncomfortable.


Funny how true that is. #notHIMtoo

My ProTIP for avoiding sexual harassment claims:

Be attractive
Don't be unattractive
Proof of Concept: See R. Kelly ​


----------



## MyPeeps (Sep 18, 2018)

Most woman don't use actual pickup and drop off addresses. They are more scared of the driver then the one block walk home.

I say hello to woman. Confirm name and destination. Then I shut up and drive. Turn the music up.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

100% of my riders make me feel uncomfortable. Where is my advocate speaking up for me?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> 100% of my riders make me feel uncomfortable. Where is my advocate speaking up for me?


I'm a certified ombudsman. Send me a check for $99 and I will be able to open some paperwork for you.


----------



## MyPeeps (Sep 18, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm a certified ombudsman. Send me a check for $99 and I will be able to open some paperwork for you.


Do you live in Seattle or Denver?

I'm an ogbudsman.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

MyPeeps said:


> Do you live in Seattle or Denver?
> 
> I'm an ogbudsman.


That's almost a funny joke. An ombudsman is a real thing look it up.


----------



## MyPeeps (Sep 18, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> That's almost a funny joke. An ombudsman is a real thing look it up.


I know what it is Einstein.

You are funny but looks are not everything.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> 100% of my riders make me feel uncomfortable. Where is my advocate speaking up for me?


"_Where is my advocate?"
_
Cosby's out in 5-10.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

getawaycar said:


> If you are an attractive woman, riding in Uber or Lyft by yourself is stupid.


Ridiculous statement! You think less attractive women don't get victimized? It's not an attractive women issue. It's a man issue. Some are idiots!

Jeeze man, wake up!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Any people that even make a pax feel uncomfortable in any way should be deactivated...


Well I suppose if the aim is to get rid of all, or most minority drivers that sure is one way to do it.

I'll bet if uber/lyft released driver rating numbers they would show a significant difference between the ratings of minority drivers and those of non-minority drivers, and that their rate of receiving tips is also lower.

Funny thing is the people who would reject the above statements are probably the same ones who believe that female drivers receive tips at a higher rate then do male drivers.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Disgusting, cheap, frugal, shameless, entitled *****es, they must feel very grateful that someone ride them for charity and donations


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Well I suppose if the aim is to get rid of all, or most minority drivers that sure is one way to do it.
> 
> I'll bet if uber/lyft released driver rating numbers they would show a significant difference between the ratings of minority drivers and those of non-minority drivers, and that their rate of receiving tips is also lower.
> 
> Funny thing is the people who would reject the above statements are probably the same ones who believe that female drivers receive tips at a higher rate then do male drivers.


huh, that's kind of an interesting concept. Idt I would 8think there might be a connection between those two statements. I dont think uber would care who is driving the car and have always thought females probably got better tips. Anyone else have a thought on that subject?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> huh, that's kind of an interesting concept. Idt I would 8think there might be a connection between those two statements. I dont think uber would care who is driving the car and have always thought females probably got better tips. Anyone else have a thought on that subject?


It wouldn't be Uber giving them lower ratings or fewer tips. I'm willing to bet they already have those stats though.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> 23% seems like an awfully high amount of people making these reports. Im kinda thinking the way they asked the question may have tainted the data. It would be very interesting to hear about how many drivers were deactivated due to these supposed reports. Any people that even make a pax feel uncomfortable in any way should be deactivated...


Want if I told you it was 23 women surveyed, and five reported being uncomfortable.

That is an easily achievable result in cities like Cambridge Ma

The math: 5 Uber's take 23 women. One women sits in the front for each car.

Any woman will tell you which lady will be riding shotgun. It will be the won who is the most Obnoxious or least likable, or both.

God bless drivers everywhere

***you might observe, the driver gender is not material in the above example***



25rides7daysaweek said:


> huh, that's kind of an interesting concept. Idt I would 8think there might be a connection between those two statements. I dont think uber would care who is driving the car and have always thought females probably got better tips. Anyone else have a thought on that subject?


Pretty people get better tips.

It is not a gender issue. Of course some want to believe in the shallowness of the male pax, and the creepiness of the male driver as origin of all evil in the Uber world.


----------



## MetroAtlUber-life (Dec 12, 2018)

MyPeeps said:


> Most woman don't use actual pickup and drop off addresses. They are more scared of the driver then the one block walk home.
> 
> I say hello to woman. Confirm name and destination. Then I shut up and drive. Turn the music up.


I do the same half the women I pickup are very rude anyway. I don't waste my time saying anything. Some are cool and actually hold a conversation. I don't use Fuber to get a date.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

MyPeeps said:


> I say hello to woman. Confirm name and destination. Then I shut up and drive. Turn the music up.


This is my general policy for all passengers, really. If they want to talk, they let you know. But most don't, and why would they?

If you take an Uber several times a week, do you really want to get the third degree from some stranger for 5-10 minutes every time? That really gets old quickly. Am I actually curious about some stranger who's going to be in my car for a few minutes, or am I just making small talk? Why bother?

I've only been at this two months and I'm already _really_ sick of the inane, tedious questions riders ask when they simply feel the need to make small talk. "Did you grow up here?" Jesus, do you really care? Why?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

What percentage of woman reported being uncomfortable with a cab driver?


----------



## MyPeeps (Sep 18, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> This is my general policy for all passengers, really. If they want to talk, they let you know. But most don't, and why would they?
> 
> If you take an Uber several times a week, do you really want to get the third degree from some stranger for 5-10 minutes every time? That really gets old quickly. Am I actually curious about some stranger who's going to be in my car for a few minutes, or am I just making small talk? Why bother?
> 
> I've only been at this two months and I'm already _really_ sick of the inane, tedious questions riders ask when they simply feel the need to make small talk. "Did you grow up here?" Jesus, do you really care? Why?


Agree. I ride Uber a few times per month and the driver asks all these questions. Are you going to work, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## andybox1069 (Jan 5, 2019)

just go to the EWR lot and look at some of these mutant drivers


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

*23% percent of women surveyed said they've had to report an uncomfortable encounter with a "ugly" driver

Fixed it for yah.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> The other 77% of women made the driver feel uncomfortable.


LMAO



ECOMCON said:


> Smart, they're targeting female customers with fear mongering.
> "Buy our alarms or your uber driver will follow u in ur house"
> 
> ....and in my case, once in, demand a home cooked meal.
> ...


Surehe didnt pull over for the Seizure he is obviously suffering from ?



Wonkytonk said:


> Well I suppose if the aim is to get rid of all, or most minority drivers that sure is one way to do it.
> 
> I'll bet if uber/lyft released driver rating numbers they would show a significant difference between the ratings of minority drivers and those of non-minority drivers, and that their rate of receiving tips is also lower.
> 
> Funny thing is the people who would reject the above statements are probably the same ones who believe that female drivers receive tips at a higher rate then do male drivers.


Female Drivers often DO recieve tips at a higher ratio.

Also
Good Looking women will recieve Less tips from other women.

Behavior has been doccumented by scientific studies.

( please dont make me hunt it down and show it)


----------

